# Belize 09 - pic heavy



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

I have some extra time this lazy Sunday afternoon so here are some critter pictures!

Agalychnis callidryas- Cockscomb Basin Wildlife Sanctuary









My research project was with these guys so I got a ton of pictures. (CBWS)









The male sure looks happy- he's scored a big ol' female. Las Cuevas Research Station









Here are some developing tads on a leaf overhanging a pond. Don't you wish you could get this kind of prolific breeding from your darts? (LCRS)









Agalychnis moreletii- these guys might not be around too much longer. Habitat loss, pet trade, and the chytrid are all working together to ensure that. I'd rather not disclose the location.









Alouatta pigra- black howler, Community Baboon Sanctuary









Ara macao- scarlet macaw- another species threatened by smugglers. This is the only captive animal in the photo set. (Belize Zoo)









Amazona farinosa- I really wish I had more than a point & shoot camera, especially for this one! (LCRS)









Encyclia cochleata- black orchid, national flower. Sure would look great in a viv! (CBS)









Constrictor constrictor- on West Snake Caye. We also found them in the rainforest, but the island populations had some unique color patterns.









Brachypelma sp.- likely B. vagans (CBS)









Hyla microcephala- these were everywhere there was water. (LCRS)









Morpho peleides- a spectacular sight to see the metallic blue floating gracefully through the rainforest!









Fulgora laternaria- peanut-headed bug









Those of you who have been in Central America know that bats are _everywhere_. I don't even know what species this is.










Hope you enjoyed them! Sorry there were no darts- maybe this summer!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

> I'd rather not disclose the location.


Much respect mate.

Stunning pictures, I bet that was one hell of a trip...

Love the colours on the Hyla Microcephala

You should post any more pics you have..

Richie


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics! If you are able to say without disclosing too much, did the A. moreletti and A. callidryas share the same habitat, or were the moreletti at higher elevations?


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Tony said:


> Great pics! If you are able to say without disclosing too much, did the A. moreletti and A. callidryas share the same habitat, or were the moreletti at higher elevations?


I sent a pm.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics. That Morpho peleides is awesome, were those pretty common down there?


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics. That Morpho peleides is awesome, were those pretty common down there?


They were relatively abundant- we'd see them go by once or twice a day. I don't recall ever seeing more than one at a time, and I had to follow this one for about half an hour before it landed anywhere. It seemed like the coolest butterflies were the most difficult to photograph.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing... did you get a chance to hear the howlers?


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

eos said:


> Great photos! Thanks for sharing... did you get a chance to hear the howlers?


We sure did. Sometimes two or three groups would get into shouting matches in the middle of the night.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Really cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that howler monkey looks firece


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

ktewell said:


> I'd rather not disclose the location.


Good Idea!

I wish you had gotten a closer pic of that Bci.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

eos said:


> did you get a chance to hear the howlers?


I don't think hearing the howlers is anything to brag about. I heard them every night in Costa Rica and they were annoying as hell! Mean too. We went to some spa (I guess that's what you'd call it) and they started throwing poop at us. Jerks


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I don't think hearing the howlers is anything to brag about.


Neither is the bat I just liked the way the pic turned out.

Nice story by the way. Haha.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

ktewell said:


> Neither is the bat I just liked the way the pic turned out.
> 
> Nice story by the way. Haha.


I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with you. Bats are awesome. I think it's way cool that you got close enough to take such a good picture of him. Bats are one of those guilty pleasures of mine. They're near the top of animals that I would like to keep but probably won't ever in my lifetime either because of legal issues or inability to care for the animals (right below a tiger and a marmoset... any kind of tiny primate, really).


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,



ktewell said:


> Agalychnis moreletii- these guys might not be around too much longer. Habitat loss, pet trade, and the chytrid are all working together to ensure that. I'd rather not disclose the location.


BTW, is there any evidence, that the pet trade has really an impact on this species?

best regards,
Martin


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I don't think hearing the howlers is anything to brag about. I heard them every night in Costa Rica and they were annoying as hell! Mean too. We went to some spa (I guess that's what you'd call it) and they started throwing poop at us. Jerks


Where you at a spa thats a natural spring....If so I was at the same one excpet i didn't hear howlers there.


----------

